# Column to floor shift conversion advice



## par4n1 (Jan 28, 2010)

I want to convert my 1968 column shift to a floor shifter. Can anyone identify the linkage part(s) I need. I thought the parts from a 1969 would work but its must be year specific. Im really not sure what to buy and also wonder if parts are based on the transmission and shifter I will be using


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

Would be easiest if you can find a rough '68 floor shift column, one you could rob good parts off of your column shift column, and assemble a nice floorshift column. As an example, a filthy '68 core floor shift column with a bad lower bearing retainer ('67-68 only), and a bad turn signal switch. The '67 Pontiac A, B, and F body floorshift column upper and lower bowls will also be the same as '68, Malibu/Chevelle uses its own lower bowl for '67, upper bowl should be the same as '68 FS.


----------



## par4n1 (Jan 28, 2010)

Thanks for the reply. I do have a nice his and hers shifter and floor console but not all linkage. I deceided to do away with the oem set up as I will have a custom floor console molded into the buckets. Maybe some of those parts will transfer or work with my column linkage. Still I need to remove all column linkage near the firewall because I cant buy a set of headers that work with column shifter linkage. I will look for an exploded drawing of the two shifting set ups. It seems that steering column linkage would be several feet long where the linkage from the floor shifter to the transmision would be much shorter.
Thanks again


----------



## par4n1 (Jan 28, 2010)

Something I forgot to mention is the fact that I have an automatic. While the auto on the column does have linkage is it possable that only my cable attached on my floor shifter shifts the transmission? I have to get some drawings showing the shifting process.


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

Answered the way i did as the potmetal lower bowl is different, as well is the stamped steel upper bowl. if your really good craftsman, both can be converted to FS versions, it is just time consuming.

Since no longer a column shift auto, you can disassemble the column, remove the lower shifter tube, then carefully remove "leg" with a cutoff wheel. Once rough cut and ground, I've chuckedk the lower tube in the lathe and carefully machined down the remaining remenents of the leg on the tube end, recreating a factory lower FS lower tube (without the shifter "leg"). The '67 and '68 Dualgate shifters used a reverse light switch in the shifter, so reverse light activation is taken care of.. The correct shifter cable is mounted to the correct Turbo 400 pan mounted bracket, so no need for the shifter "leg", upper rod, swivel, and lower rod, like used in any column shift '67 or '68, or on any '69+ Pontiac A body setup.


----------



## par4n1 (Jan 28, 2010)

Thanks Pinion Head. When I get my car back I have the tools to cut the foot off the shaft. Knowing the shifter cable is all thats needed gives me great satisfaction. I'll have the headers installed while the engine is out and I will keep the steering column out of the car as its out now for paint.


----------



## patrickth (Apr 19, 2015)

You can get everything you need at Shiftworks.com


----------



## patrickth (Apr 19, 2015)

Sorry, didn't realize the date in this thread.


----------

